# Dry kibble problems



## Princess_Leia (May 30, 2013)

I had my Maltese and Boxer on Natural Balance grain free venison and sweet potatoe. They loved it, the only problem it made them gain slot of weight. I slowly switched them to Blue Buffalo Freedom which is also grain free. Since the Leia the Maltese has been on it she has thrown up a couple time and just today pooped in the house which is something she never does and I seen a little red in it. Should I be switching foods again? Any recommendations on what to try? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Did you transition her slowly, or start feeding the Blue straight off?


----------



## Princess_Leia (May 30, 2013)

Sylie said:


> Did you transition her slowly, or start feeding the Blue straight off?



Yes I transitioned slowly in about 3 weeks. Unless she got ahold to something that upset her stomach. The little bit of blood makes me scared.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

a little bit of blood is not necessarily a serious problem. If she seems normal otherwise, I would just continue with the Blue until you decide on a different food and take time to transition. You might try giving her a little bit of canned pumpkin. I have never done so, but others on the forum say it is good for digestive problems. Also, it is recommended to go to plain cooked white rice and a little bit of boiled chicken for a little while. 

In my many years of having dogs, there have been many cases of "poop butt", but it never lasted long enough to worry me.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Please watch her carefully as far as the blood is concerned. Perhaps it is nothing and only an upset stomach, but I would make sure that it does not continue. A call to the Vet might be in order just to make sure. And the suggestion of feeding her some boiled Chicken and Rice is a very good suggestion.


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

I have used canned pumpkin (not the pie mix - pure canned pumpkin) and it helps with both runny stool and constipation, depending on the issue. 

Maybe she is just sensitive to that food?


----------



## Princess_Leia (May 30, 2013)

I just thought if this. I gave them Comfortis not to long ago for fleas. Maybe it was that. I just read up on it and there have been cases where it caused blood in stool. I didn't see anymore blood today.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

